# Sugar Bowl Thread... Alabama vs Ohio State



## Marlin_444

Hooked up with the voice of the Crimson Tide - Eli Gold and had Beignets...

Here we go!!!

•••


----------



## Geffellz18

Roll Tide! Its almost time to get it done. Ought to be a good one.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Browning Slayer

Roll Tide! And GO DUCKS!


----------



## Marlin_444

Met some nice folks from Ohio last night before the New Years Fireworks (awesome)...

Retired Teachers from Akron area, they saw my Bear Bryant hat...

They have been to all games against Bama, which OSU have lost... 

Wished them luck (fingers crossed behind my back)...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Geffellz18

Marlin_444 said:


> Met some nice folks from Ohio last night before the New Years Fireworks (awesome)...
> 
> Retired Teachers from Akron area, they saw my Bear Bryant hat...
> 
> They have been to all games against Bama, which OSU have lost...
> 
> Wished them luck (fingers crossed behind my back)...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



My wifes family is from Ohio and are all pulling for Osu. Urban is actually married to my wife's 2nd cousin so she's being disowned for today since she's rollin' with the Tide, lol. OSU has a good fan base meaning nice folks!


----------



## mguthrie

Wondering when we where going to get this thread started. Go BUCKS


----------



## lbzdually

I think OSU starts fast and gets up 7-0, then Bama wears them down over the course of the game and Bama wins 38-17.


----------



## JB0704

Roll Tide


----------



## hayseed_theology

Marlin_444 said:


> Hooked up with the voice of the Crimson Tide - Eli Gold and had Beignets...
> 
> Here we go!!!
> 
> •••



I bet Cafe Du Monde was hopping last night.


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin doing it the right way.


----------



## pnome

Have fun buddy!


----------



## mguthrie

Geffellz18 said:


> My wifes family is from Ohio and are all pulling for Osu. Urban is actually married to my wife's 2nd cousin so she's being disowned for today since she's rollin' with the Tide, lol. OSU has a good fan base meaning nice folks!



There's some good folks from Ohio. I came south in 1985 and never looked back though. Not a great place to live. They do have some big deera up there though


----------



## Marlin_444

Back from Jackson Square... Roll Tide...


----------



## mguthrie

Go bucks


----------



## Hooked On Quack

mguthrie said:


> There's some good folks from Ohio. I came south in 1985 and never looked back though. Not a great place to live. They do have some big deera up there though





Got some kin folkz up there, I just thought us Georgia boyz were rednecks, there's more hotrodz and jacked up trucks in Ohio than in Georgia !!!


----------



## Throwback

Go buckeyes!!!


I'll go vomit now


T


----------



## mguthrie

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got some kin folkz up there, I just thought us Georgia boyz were rednecks, there's more hotrodz and jacked up trucks in Ohio than in Georgia !!!



Yea hotrodding is pretty big up there had my first one at 17. 76 Plymouth volare/roadrunner with a 318 / 4 speed. Not the fastest around but got me in enough trouble


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide

Bout that time


----------



## Matthew6

showtime boyzz


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Dynasty !


----------



## Silver Britches

Don't like either team, but I think Bama wins this one big. Hopefully we'll get a much better game than that slaughter we just witnessed, although I thoroughly enjoyed that slaughtering.


----------



## Horns

Bama by 10?


----------



## elfiii

Ok Bammers, show us what you got.


----------



## Silver Britches

Horns said:


> Bama by 10?



I'll say Bama by at least 17. That feels about right, I guess.


----------



## mguthrie

Here we go. 3 and out already


----------



## Matthew6

nice run by osu


----------



## JB0704

Uh oh


----------



## toyota4x4h

Sko osu


----------



## tcward

Bama better pay attention....


----------



## bullgator

Looks like Urban wants to even things up with Saban.


----------



## greene_dawg

Go Buckeyes!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Lol.   Only 3 min in and we've done lost according to some.


----------



## lbzdually

Go Gumps!!  Parole Tide and beat the pot helmets.


----------



## BSFR98

The Bama guy in the stands taking a selfie video at the goal line stance and saying role tide was priceless lol


----------



## Silver Britches

What a hit!


----------



## tcward

That Bama punter can name his price in the NFL!


----------



## doenightmare

That fumble may turn the tide...(see what I did there)


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll Tide.


----------



## lbzdually

TD Bama!! Beat the stuffing out of the TOSU. I really want to see a Bama/Oregon matchup, that should be a good game until Bama wears them down late.


----------



## 308fan

Go buxks


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Just throw it deep 

We can't cover


----------



## greene_dawg

You could land a helicopter on Derrick Henrey's forehead.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Huge goal line stand for Bama.


----------



## mguthrie

Didn't we see this game already. Lol


----------



## tcward

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Just throw it deep
> 
> We can't cover



This^


----------



## Ga. Swamper

the third string qb OSU looks like 3rd string


----------



## Madsnooker

There is a world of difference between JT Barrett and jones. I can see it already. He needs to settle down.


----------



## weagle

Not going to beat Bama kicking field goals.

I doubt Bama is going to let a 2 game starter at QB beat them.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

how do you not double Cooper?


----------



## Geffellz18

Cooooooop!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> how do you not double Cooper?



Credit goes to Kiffin.  Dude knows how to move the play makers around


----------



## Geffellz18

That's a flipping safety. WTH.


----------



## Ga. Swamper

OSU got another QB


----------



## Matthew6

that was a safety.


----------



## JB0704

Matthew6 said:


> that was a safety.



Agreed.


----------



## MCBUCK

grand theft


----------



## tcward

Geffellz18 said:


> That's a flipping safety. WTH.



Clearly!


----------



## KyDawg

Not according to the announcers.


----------



## rhbama3

Ga. Swamper said:


> OSU got another QB



The backup is a Lee County Trojan grad that i watched play for 2 years. He's got potential.


----------



## Ga. Swamper

it want matter! about the safety!


----------



## rhbama3

Let's go, Bama!!!


----------



## rhbama3

Well, that was a useless series.


----------



## Matthew6

what a punt.


----------



## Madsnooker

weagle said:


> Not going to beat Bama kicking field goals.
> 
> I doubt Bama is going to let a 2 game starter at QB beat them.



Definetly voing to be an uphill battle with Cardele.


----------



## Ga. Swamper

punter should go pro


----------



## Matthew6

Ga. Swamper said:


> punter should go pro



hes a freshman


----------



## rhbama3

Yesssss!!!!


----------



## Ga. Swamper

well there that IS!


----------



## nickel back

Someone tell me how Ohio got picked to be in a playoff game


----------



## Ga. Swamper

really Poor Was a TCU


----------



## rhbama3

TJ for the TD!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Ga. Swamper said:


> punter should go pro



Just a true freshman


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Rtr



this^^^^^^^


----------



## greene_dawg

OSU is 0 for forever against the SEC. Why would anyonethink they would break through with a third string QB?


----------



## MCBUCK

I'm wondering ....Would Ohio State ever petition the NCAA to not ever have to play an SEC team in a bowl game again?


----------



## Madsnooker

Thats why he is third string


----------



## Ga. Swamper

I was thinking about another team that WAS in the playoff instead of TCU also. NO respect for the lowly hornfrogs compared to the big media boys.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

You know it is true:


----------



## bullgator

I'll bet the TCU fans are livid right now!


----------



## Geffellz18

That hit hurt me! Wow.


----------



## Arrow3

Special teams guys are laying the wood.


----------



## Hardwoods

Ga. Swamper said:


> I was thinking about another team that WAS in the playoff instead of TCU also. NO respect for the lowly hornfrogs compared to the big media boys.




TCU didn't even win their conference. So what  if they beat up an over ranked Ole Miss team? They still lost to Baylor because they decided to only play 3 quarters instead of 4.


----------



## rhbama3

Geffellz18 said:


> That hit hurt me! Wow.



Reuben's gonna kill somebody if he doesn't kill himself first.


----------



## Geffellz18

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> You know it is true:



I cannot disagree with that. I've had much respect for their program for several years. Patterson has built a solid program their.


----------



## KyDawg

Taunting was uncalled for, just cost them 15 yards.


----------



## JB0704

KyDawg said:


> Taunting was uncalled for, just cost them 15 yards.



Yep, stupid.


----------



## Ga. Swamper

yea u r right hardwoods, I guess this is the best 4 teams? Two them just much better than the rest.


----------



## rhbama3

Oh no..... it's Collins thats hurt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Not good if Collins can't play


----------



## rhbama3

It was mentioned earlier, but we suck at defending 10+ yard passes. Can't keep giving up 3rd and longs like this.


----------



## Madsnooker

Ga. Swamper said:


> yea u r right hardwoods, I guess this is the best 4 teams? Two them just much better than the rest.



Only difference in these teams is a third string qb and turnovers.


----------



## mguthrie

Game ain't even half over boys.


----------



## Madsnooker

Our offense has run the ball great against that #1 run defense


----------



## mguthrie

Ran it up the gut for a TD


----------



## mguthrie

Dang that kid can kick the ball


----------



## rhbama3

Tip of the hat for a great play and catch. Nothing you can do about that.


----------



## mguthrie

Rut-to. Don't look now but I think our QB has settled down


----------



## Geffellz18

Credit to OSU, they are playing well in all phases. Its just a one point game right now. They are holding up very well. Good half of football. Just how it should be.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

man o man, that was milli-smidgens close


----------



## rhbama3

mguthrie said:


> Rut-to. Don't look now but I think our QB has settled down



So i noticed.


----------



## mguthrie

Oh yea. Forgot bout that. We get the kickoff in 2nd half


----------



## greene_dawg

Uh oh


----------



## Ga. Swamper

Wow sign the WR up as QB


----------



## Madsnooker

To bad we have 2 turnovers that resulted in 2 short tds.


----------



## Ga. Swamper

good game so far!


----------



## mguthrie

This would be a different game if we didn't turn the ball over and scored TD's instead of kickin FG's


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

mguthrie said:


> This would be a different game if we didn't turn the ball over and scored TD's instead of kickin FG's



This would be a different game if we converted all our 3rd downs.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Ga. Swamper said:


> Wow sign the WR up as QB



No kidding.  What a throw


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

As my granddaughter says 'Ya never know' I thought Bama would roll big.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Time for a Saban halftime butt chewing


----------



## Madsnooker

It will still be an uphill battle with cardele and I have no idea if osu can win this thing but you guys that started acting like osu didnt belong here is laughable. Mostly non bama guys hoping to ride their coattails.

Anyway great game so far.


----------



## mguthrie

Hope they show the best dern band in the land. Love to watch the dude dot the I


----------



## rhbama3

I feel like i'm watching a repeat of the Iron Bowl.
Right now OSU has momentum and a confident QB. The Tide's offense had better wake up if we want to salvage this.


----------



## 308-MIKE

my wife is yelling at me for scaring our dogs. too bad they'll get over it. go buckeyes!!!


----------



## elfiii

Bama have went slap to sleep in the first half. Where's Yeldon and what's up with that?


----------



## Madsnooker

348yds to 138. Turnovers and 2 fg after having first and goal.


----------



## rhbama3

elfiii said:


> Bama have went slap to sleep in the first half. Where's Yeldon and what's up with that?



Yeldon's injured and we weren't sure if he would play at all before gametime. We need to get the deep ball working to get the LB's off the line. These short passes and 2 yard runs are not gonna get it.


----------



## KyDawg

We will see who wants it the most in the next half. I don't believe Bama has played like they can yet.


----------



## mguthrie

308-MIKE said:


> my wife is yelling at me for scaring our dogs. too bad they'll get over it. go buckeyes!!!



My girlfriend is on the couch half asleep. I keep wakin her up. She'll be sound asleep by the time the game restarts and I'm sure she'll get woke up


----------



## Horns

Bama has a serious problem in the secondary. Also need to be passing to Cooper more.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Horns said:


> Bama has a serious problem in the secondary.



Have all year


----------



## toyota4x4h

So osu dominated first half stats wise. A good game to watch anyhow. Now if i can only stay awake for the rest lol.


----------



## mguthrie

Oh yea


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Telling ya, no need to run against us, just throw the ball


----------



## KyDawg

mguthrie said:


> My girlfriend is on the couch half asleep. I keep wakin her up. She'll be sound asleep by the time the game restarts and I'm sure she'll get woke up



She is probably gonna get woke up a lot before this night is over.


----------



## rhbama3

I'm gonna be sick....


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna be sick....



go tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

This dang game should have been played earlier.  I got to work in the morning and 4 am coming early


----------



## Resica

Buckeyes starting to look pretty good.


----------



## elfiii

Resica said:


> Buckeyes starting to look pretty good.



Better'n pretty good.


----------



## rhbama3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> This dang game should have been played earlier.  I got to work in the morning and 4 am coming early



0515 for me.


----------



## rhbama3

Resica said:


> Buckeyes starting to look pretty good.



We're getting owned in every facet of the game except  punting yardage.


----------



## mguthrie

KyDawg said:


> She is probably gonna get woke up a lot before this night is over.



She went to bed but she'll still be able to here me


----------



## elfiii

rhbama3 said:


> Yeldon's injured and we weren't sure if he would play at all before gametime. We need to get the deep ball working to get the LB's off the line. These short passes and 2 yard runs are not gonna get it.



He's in there now and looking good. More Yeldon cowbell!


----------



## elfiii

Holy crap.


----------



## rhbama3

well, that might have been the back breaker.


----------



## mguthrie

He threw it to the wrong guy


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

That may do it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Hear the bed calling


----------



## greene_dawg

Gooooooo Buckeeeeeyeees!


----------



## Old Dead River

Lovin it


----------



## elfiii

Sims is blind on one eye and can't see out of the other. The rest of the Tide is phoning it in. tOSU looks fantastic.


----------



## hayseed_theology

What a momentum swing.  I thought Bama was about to run away with it, and now it looks like tOSU is invincible.


----------



## poohbear

Looks like the Tide is getting Rolled


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hear the bed calling



I guess you better call your "Big Dogs of the SEC" for some help I'm lovin this !!!!


----------



## rhbama3

Glory be... the endzone!


----------



## mguthrie

This game is far from over


----------



## elfiii

It ain't over til it's over.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I guess you better call your "Big Dogs of the SEC" for some help I'm lovin this !!!!



No need as we represent and have to carry the crap teams as the likes of yours every year


----------



## Madsnooker

Great drive bama.


----------



## rhbama3

mguthrie said:


> This game is far from over



I hope so. We're gonna need some time to catch up.


----------



## chainshaw

This one isn't over by a longshot. Go Bucks!

I love a good physical ball game.


----------



## elfiii

rhbama3 said:


> I hope so. We're gonna need some time to catch up.



The whole team needs to play like that last drive.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

BROWNING7WSM said:


> No need as we represent and have to carry the crap teams as the likes of yours every year



and get beat by my crappy team


----------



## toyota4x4h

BROWNING7WSM said:


> No need as we represent and have to carry the crap teams as the likes of yours every year



If this holds up youll have to start a thread like the fsu feller did early...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

toyota4x4h said:


> If this holds up youll have to start a thread like the fsu feller did early...



How do you figure that.  3 NC since 09.   Lol..  Nice try fella


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> and get beat by my crappy team



I'll give you that.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

BROWNING7WSM said:


> How do you figure that.  3 NC since 09.   Lol..  Nice try fella



Yeah your right but that don't help a bit right now does it


----------



## toyota4x4h

BROWNING7WSM said:


> How do you figure that.  3 NC since 09.   Lol..  Nice try fella



You called out the entire conference for losing their bowl games and your team is getting dominated by non other than osu..sucks for you.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Yeah your right but that don't help a bit right now does it



Nope... But it's nice being there each year and legitimately being able to talk smack!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Sp you will have to make a eat crow thread sure nuff.


----------



## elfiii

BROWNING7WSM said:


> No need as we represent and have to carry the crap teams as the likes of yours every year



Now would be a good time to actually start doing that. Y'all got 15 minutes left to represent so y'all better start doing it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

toyota4x4h said:


> You called out the entire conference for losing their bowl games and your team is getting dominated by non other than osu..sucks for you.



Was not a call out of the entire conference.   I see now why you root for 10rc as your comprehension sucks


----------



## rhbama3

Great stop!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

elfiii said:


> Now would be a good time to actually start doing that. Y'all got 15 minutes left to represent so y'all better start doing it.



We working on it


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

wow good scramble


----------



## mguthrie

If we can score here it will make it tough for the tide


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Bama needs a stop on this 3rd down


----------



## rhbama3

Do i sense a momentum change?


----------



## elfiii

rhbama3 said:


> Do i sense a momentum change?



Let's see if Bama scores on this next drive first.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

WOW 21 yrd punt


----------



## ClemsonRangers

wow, i was thinking give the safety for a free kick


----------



## elfiii

Christmas present!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Wow


----------



## rjcruiser

That was ugly.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

get out


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Good grief


----------



## elfiii

rhbama3 said:


> Do i sense a momentum change?



Yep. Back to the Buckeyes.


----------



## rhbama3




----------



## BROWNING7WSM

That about sums up Blake


----------



## hayseed_theology

Wow


----------



## mguthrie

I don't know if I can take much more of this


----------



## Madsnooker

My heart cant take much more of this!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

mguthrie said:


> I don't know if I can take much more of this



Haha.   Y'all in the driver seat right now.  No need to sweat it.  Just throw deep balls on offense


----------



## rjcruiser

Oh wow...how did he get out of that one.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

jones likes flirting with that safety


----------



## ClemsonRangers

still might see the safety


----------



## BROWNING7WSM




----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

oh my ruffed the punter


----------



## Madsnooker

Can someone tell me why they arent running elliot?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Urban got some distance on the headset throw


----------



## rjcruiser

That punter can act better than he can punt.


----------



## rhbama3

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> oh my ruffed the punter



Nope. Running into the kicker.



But it could have gone either way.


----------



## Madsnooker

That last pathetic drive is on herman. I guess they think cardele is now montana


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Madsnooker said:


> Can someone tell me why they arent running elliot?


Does seem like the thing to do and get some pressure off the young QB


----------



## Woods'nWater

I'm enjoying this game thoroughly..... but if I see one more Lincoln commercial with Matthew McConaughay I'm gonna puke!


----------



## elfiii

Bama is getting too conservative.


----------



## mguthrie

Haven't heard much out of Bosa tonight


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

1 for 10 on 3rd down.  That ain't gonna cut it


----------



## doenightmare

Woods'nWater said:


> I'm enjoying this game thoroughly..... but if I see one more Lincoln commercial with Matthew McConaughay I'm gonna puke!



^^^


----------



## ClemsonRangers

#15 is killing buckeyes


----------



## rjcruiser

That Bama punter is amazing


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Bama's punt team is money!!!


----------



## mguthrie

Dadgumit. Inside the 5 yd line again


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

mguthrie said:


> Haven't heard much out of Bosa tonight



Think we're staying away from him.


----------



## mguthrie

There's you comercial


----------



## rjcruiser

No love for mm?


----------



## Woods'nWater

Oh crap...there went another one! Who let them buy this many commercial spots!


----------



## Madsnooker

This is getting absurd with the field poaition. It has hamstrung us.


----------



## Woods'nWater

I'll take the Rob Lowe direct tv spots all day...alright alright alright


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

big 3rd down


----------



## Hankus

good game, but I give up, way past my bed time


----------



## hayseed_theology

Woods'nWater said:


> alright alright alright



Be a lot cooler if you did...


----------



## rjcruiser

That was big. Time is tickin .


----------



## mguthrie

Boo yea


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

That might just be the ballgame


----------



## rjcruiser

Oh boy


----------



## elfiii

Ball game. Bama =fail.


----------



## rhbama3

well...... crap.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Wow
  Nail in coffin I believe


----------



## hayseed_theology

Madsnooker said:


> Can someone tell me why they arent running elliot?



They listened to ya.


----------



## Woods'nWater

Wooooooow....ducks and bucks for the NC, who saw this coming?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats O state


----------



## rhbama3

I'm going to bed.
Congrats to the Buckeyes. Y'all earned it.


----------



## Geffellz18

That might just do it there boys.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Madsnooker said:


> Can someone tell me why they arent running elliot?



There you go


----------



## mguthrie

It's still not over


----------



## Madsnooker

amazing it took so long to start using elliot again.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats again bucks.   

Good luck with Org

Hit tin' the sack.  445 coming soon


----------



## Matthew6

congrats to ohio st. yall played a great game.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

oh my


----------



## rjcruiser

Still a glimmer.


----------



## elfiii

On side kick coming. Bama won't quit.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Hey what time is the SEC BIG DOG commitee meeting that	
BROWNING7WSM and Matthew6 will be conducting tomorrow?????


----------



## mguthrie

I'm tellin ya. It's not over till the clock reads 0:00


----------



## elfiii

Last nail in the coffin.


----------



## rjcruiser

Wow...that was close.


----------



## mguthrie

Why are we throwing the ball


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

WHY????? you dont need points you need torun time


----------



## rjcruiser

Well...that just saved 25 seconds


----------



## toyota4x4h

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Hey what time is the SEC BIG DOG commitee meeting that
> BROWNING7WSM and Matthew6 will be conducting tomorrow?????



Doesnt count for them they will tell ya. They can call teams out but doesnt count if they lose too lol.


----------



## mguthrie

WE stopped the clock and then had to take a timeout


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Hey what time is the SEC BIG DOG commitee meeting that
> BROWNING7WSM and Matthew6 will be conducting tomorrow?????



Lol.  

Dude,   You do realize an ole miss fan can not talk smack don't you.   Lol lol


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

toyota4x4h said:


> Doesnt count for them they will tell ya. They can call teams out but doesnt count if they lose too lol.



Same goes for 10rc


----------



## ClemsonRangers

bama got a shot


----------



## toyota4x4h

What is 10rc?
Edit...nevermind haha!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

What the heck is OSU doing?


----------



## mguthrie

I'm telling you, I can't take much more of this


----------



## rjcruiser

There's still time. Oh boy....this is a crazy game.


----------



## Geffellz18

Ok, need a championship drive now boys. McCarron still eligible? Lol


----------



## weagle

The stupidest 1st down call in the history of football.


----------



## Madsnooker

That was the dumbest offensive series I have ever seen


----------



## mguthrie

I'm bout to call 911


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol.
> 
> Dude,   You do realize an ole miss fan can not talk smack don't you.   Lol lol



Sucks to have some jerk talk smack when you lose dont it
remember you started this


----------



## elfiii

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol.
> 
> Dude,   You do realize an ole miss fan can not talk smack don't you.   Lol lol



Apparently Bama fans shouldn't either.


----------



## hayseed_theology

those first 2 throws killed them


----------



## rjcruiser

One more play


----------



## toyota4x4h

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Sucks to have some jerk talk smack when you lose dont it
> remember you started this



He looks just as bad as odr now lol.


----------



## Resica

Nice win. Can't believe it.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

man what a game!


----------



## nickel back

Wow


----------



## mguthrie

Wew. That was craaaaaaazy


----------



## hayseed_theology

Congrats, Buckeyes.  I didn't expect y'all to win this one.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

elfiii said:


> Apparently Bama fans shouldn't either.


----------



## doenightmare

Congrats OSU fans - great game!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Sucks to have some jerk talk smack when you lose dont it
> remember you started this



Lol.   Nah

Being an ole miss fan is what would suck


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats o state


----------



## Geffellz18

Wow, what a game. Congrats to the buckeyes! They played lights out. I'll be pulling for you guys next week. Ya'll deserve it.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Congrats Ohio ST amazing job especially with a 3rd string QB


----------



## 308-MIKE

Yeah buckeyes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resica

hayseed_theology said:


> Congrats, Buckeyes.  I didn't expect y'all to win this one.



Either did anyone else.


----------



## elfiii

ClemsonRangers said:


> man what a game!



Best game of the year. Congrats to the Buckeyes. They deserve this win. If Jones isn't their starting qb next year Meyer needs his head examined again.


----------



## poohbear

Rolled Tide


----------



## mguthrie

I get to keep my avy. I was really lookin forward to trying on Matt 6's avatar though


----------



## Throwback

Where's all that Alabama smacky mouth?


T


----------



## Throwback

Crimson slide


T


----------



## Silver Britches

Good thing the SEC Eastern teams have won their bowls! Those sorry teams from the SEC West have gave this conference a black eye!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Revising his sec big dog thread to include bama hahahaha!!


----------



## mguthrie

elfiii said:


> Best game of the year. Congrats to the Buckeyes. They deserve this win. If Jones isn't their starting qb next year Meyer needs his head examined again.



Jones may end up leaving next year. He'll have to beat out two heisman candidates. Remember he's just the 3rd string QB


----------



## 308-MIKE

Yeah. Way to go buckeyes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan

Silver Britches said:


> Good thing the SEC Eastern teams have won their bowls! Those sorry teams from the SEC West have gave this conference a black eye!


----------



## mguthrie

Silver Britches said:


> Good thing the SEC Eastern teams have won their bowls! Those sorry teams from the SEC West have gave this conference a black eye!



Yea. The best conference in college football. Who said that? I think it was Elfi. Pew pew pew


----------



## Throwback

I'll trade an auburn outback bowl loss for an alabama playoff game loss everyday of the week

T


----------



## Madsnooker

Resica said:


> Either did anyone else.



I did!!!


----------



## mguthrie

Awesome game and it was great to hang out with most of you's


----------



## Old Dead River

wow, what a game. I'm glad to see Bama get beat. The Sec West stunk it up in bowl performances this year - only Arkansas and aTm winning their contests.

I wasn't sure these big games were going to deliver, but both of them were extremely entertaining, even the fsu oregon one before the noles gave it away.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Time to go Duck hunting


----------



## Resica

Madsnooker said:


> I did!!!


I wanted them to win, just didn't know if they could do it. Wonder if they can beat Oregon?


----------



## Old Dead River

Throwback said:


> Where's all that Alabama smacky mouth?
> 
> 
> T



I'm sayin', or the UGA fan or two that pulls for them on the side. a year when saban doesn't win a national title is a good year for fans of other teams in the sec, especially the west.


----------



## mguthrie

Resica said:


> I wanted them to win, just didn't know if they could do it. Wonder if they can beat Oregon?



Hey. Don't rain on the parade. Let's enjoy this win before we have to think about that


----------



## Silver Britches

Throwback said:


> Where's all that Alabama smacky mouth?
> 
> 
> T





Throwback said:


> Crimson slide
> 
> 
> T



   

Probably all outside of their trailers sobbing at the feet of a replica Saban statue!


----------



## RipperIII

Throwback said:


> I'll trade an auburn outback bowl loss for an alabama playoff game loss everyday of the week
> 
> T



you sir are a small man...


----------



## RipperIII

Throwback said:


> Where's all that Alabama smacky mouth?
> 
> 
> T



it's right here...great game buckeyes, congrats on huge win for you guys


----------



## greene_dawg

RipperIII said:


> you sir are a small man...



Said the Bammer who constantly trolls this board


----------



## greene_dawg

Way to go Buckeyes. Now I am pulling for the Ducks.


----------



## Silver Britches

Kidding aside, great game that any team could've won. I had no dog in the fight, just glad to see an entertaining college football game between two historic teams.

Congrats to you OSU fans.

Bama fans, I'll never count Bama out. I'm sure you guys will be back next year.


----------



## Throwback

How long till we start hearing "fire lane kiffin"?


T


----------



## Throwback

greene_dawg said:


> Way to go Buckeyes. Now I am pulling for the Ducks.



Same here 


T


----------



## Throwback

Somebody check on Brent musburger he's probably about to jump off a skyscraper somewhere


T


----------



## chainshaw

This was kind of funny.


----------



## greene_dawg

Throwback said:


> How long till we start hearing "fire lane kiffin"?
> 
> 
> T


When they finish poisioning trees they will turn on their own.


----------



## Jay Hughes

Congrats to the Buckeyes. They beat Bama like a red headed step child.  

Roll Tide!


----------



## Throwback

RipperIII said:


> you sir are a small man...



I might be but I'm taller than nick saban


T


----------



## RipperIII

greene_dawg said:


> Said the Bammer who constantly trolls this board



Greeney, you couldn't define Troll if one was crawling up your back


----------



## RipperIII

Throwback said:


> I might be but I'm taller than nick saban
> 
> 
> T



That could very well be true


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Interesting thread to read from the beginning this morning.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Ugh.. Hardly no sleep, and it's time to make the donuts.this darn game started too late....
Congrats again to the O state fans here.  

Got our butts kicked.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

At least crab legs is out


----------



## huntersluck

I am not a fan Ohio St but I was glad to see Saban take a loss no matter who it was against and against a third string qb made it even better.


----------



## srb

*Maybe..*



greene_dawg said:


> When they finish poisioning trees they will turn on their own.



If so ,Lets looks at how much the Defence give up to a 2/3 string qb.Go back to the Au game how many yds then ,Over 500?


----------



## Throwback

It's ok alabama will slide some money under the table and make some promises in the back rooms of sketchy hotels and start next year out ahead of Oregon and Ohio state in the rankings



T


----------



## mguthrie

gobbleinwoods said:


> Interesting thread to read from the beginning this morning.



Yea. I liked the part where all the bama faithful started going to bed with two minutes left. OSU Tryed to give it away in the last minute. I hope they stayed up and watched it


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

mguthrie said:


> Yea. I liked the part where all the bama faithful started going to bed with two minutes left. OSU Tryed to give it away in the last minute. I hope they stayed up and watched it



Haha, spin it how you want but my alarm sounded at 04:45.  These freakin games need to start a little earlier.  

As mentioned before, congrats on the win.


----------



## groundhawg

Throwback said:


> It's ok alabama will slide some money under the table and make some promises in the back rooms of sketchy hotels and start next year out ahead of Oregon and Ohio state in the rankings
> 
> 
> 
> T



Could not care less where they start.   It matters to me where they end up.


----------



## fish hawk

Marlin_444 said:


> Hooked up with the voice of the Crimson Tide - Eli Gold and had Beignets...
> 
> Here we go!!!
> 
> •••



Roll Tide.......


----------



## fish hawk

At least yall didn't get blown out like Fl. State!!!


----------



## Throwback

I was thinking last night. Several of my local alabama friends were saying a week or so ago they were glad they got to play ohio state because it would be "a bye week"


Guess who I can't wait to see? 



T


----------



## huntersluck

Yea bye bye


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

mguthrie said:


> Yea. I liked the part where all the bama faithful started going to bed with two minutes left. OSU Tryed to give it away in the last minute. I hope they stayed up and watched it


I went to bed early in the 3rd thank you. LOL


----------



## Throwback

How do you make Alabama cookies?

Put them in a big bowl and beat them for three hours



T


----------



## Throwback

groundhawg said:


> Could not care less where they start.   It matters to me where they end up.



They ended up back at the house this year



T


----------



## Marlin_444

Congrats Bucs!


----------



## Barfolomew

Let's see

- An inconsistent quarterback who is good for 1 or 2 good screw-ups
- A offensive line who can't get a consistent push
- A pass obsessed offensive coordinator who should run it more
- A secondary who can't cover the middle of the field or the deep ball
- A defensive who can't get off the field on 3rd down and long

Not surprised bama lost.


----------



## elfiii

mguthrie said:


> Yea. The best conference in college football. Who said that? I think it was Elfi. Pew pew pew



We still are. Just not this year.


----------



## Resica

Silver Britches said:


> I'll say Bama by at least 17. That feels about right, I guess.


Nice guess Silver!!


lbzdually said:


> TD Bama!! Beat the stuffing out of the TOSU. I really want to see a Bama/Oregon matchup, that should be a good game until Bama wears them down late.


Next year maybe.



weagle said:


> Not going to beat Bama kicking field goals.
> 
> I doubt Bama is going to let a 2 game starter at QB beat them.






Ga. Swamper said:


> it want matter! about the safety!


It didn't, did it?



nickel back said:


> Someone tell me how Ohio got picked to be in a playoff game


I'm not sure!!





Funny stuff guys!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Resica said:


> Nice guess Silver!!
> 
> Next year maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't, did it?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff guys!!


----------



## Resica

BROWNING7WSM said:


>


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Old Dead River

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide!!!



the tide got rolled, heavy boy! It's a little bit late for roll tide. suit me just fine if Napoleon and the Tide never win another national championship. Glad to see an underdog with a third string qb beat Saban.

misery loves company = sec west bowl meltdown


----------



## rhbama3

Old Dead River said:


> the tide got rolled, heavy boy! It's a little bit late for roll tide. suit me just fine if Napoleon and the Tide never win another national championship. Glad to see an underdog with a third string qb beat Saban.
> 
> misery loves company = sec west bowl meltdown



I'll have to agree with you there. Did not see Texas A&M and Arky as being the only two SEC West bowl winners. I thought Ole Miss would get crushed by TCU but expected the Tide, Auburn and Miss. State to win. 
This hurt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Old Dead River said:


> the tide got rolled, heavy boy! It's a little bit late for roll tide. suit me just fine if Napoleon and the Tide never win another national championship. Glad to see an underdog with a third string qb beat Saban.
> 
> misery loves company = sec west bowl meltdown



....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Congratz Buckeyezzzzz !!!


----------



## Cranium

elfiii said:


> We still are. Just not this year.



WHAT!!!!!!!  I believe I tried to tell you that 6 weeks ago & I was told I didn't know football!!!!

Laughing all the way to the bank after watching the overrated SEC get exposed on their own network!!!!


----------



## mguthrie

elfiii said:


> We still are. Just not this year.



NOw that dosent even make sense. Elfii is in denial


----------



## fish hawk

The replay is on the SEC network....Seeing how I fell asleep at halftime I'll be tuning into the second half to see just how this all went down.


----------



## RipperIII

Barfolomew said:


> Let's see
> 
> - An inconsistent quarterback who is good for 1 or 2 good screw-ups
> - A offensive line who can't get a consistent push
> - A pass obsessed offensive coordinator who should run it more
> - A secondary who can't cover the middle of the field or the deep ball
> - A defensive who can't get off the field on 3rd down and long
> 
> Not surprised bama lost.



yep, think you got it about right.


----------



## bamaboy

RipperIII said:


> yep, think you got it about right.



Yep you nailed it, Sims is not a GREAT QB, mediocre at best. I am a BAMA fan but just mad at how they played and some of the stupid calls Lane Kiffin made!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

bamaboy said:


> Yep you nailed it, Sims is not a GREAT QB, mediocre at best. I am a BAMA fan but just mad at how they played and some of the stupid calls Lane Kiffin made!



His mobility was useful and needed this season though as there was no way this O line could have kept a pocket for Coker.


----------



## mtr3333

This bowl was only about who is going to get spanked next. Alabama or Ohio State?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

mtr3333 said:


> This bowl was only about who is going to get spanked next. Alabama or Ohio State?



Possibility. 

Next one will prob be like a replay of the Peach Bowl. 

Beat down!


----------



## rhbama3

bamaboy said:


> Yep you nailed it, Sims is not a GREAT QB, mediocre at best. I am a BAMA fan but just mad at how they played and some of the stupid calls Lane Kiffin made!



Sims was inconsistent but he got us to the final four with his scrambling ability. Kiffin had brilliant games and playcalling and had some that were kinda baffling.
Just gotta do the best you can and hope the breaks fall your way. We came up short this year but would have had at least 4 losses without Sims agility, imo.


----------



## elfiii

mguthrie said:


> NOw that dosent even make sense. Elfii is in denial



http://www.ncaa.com/history/football/fbs


----------



## lbzdually

Bama's offensive play-calling baffled me.  TOSU could not stop the toss sweep to Derrick Henry, yet they would run it once or twice, then abandon it for 2 series.


----------



## rhbama3

lbzdually said:


> Bama's offensive play-calling baffled me.  TOSU could not stop the toss sweep to Derrick Henry, yet they would run it once or twice, then abandon it for 2 series.


It was driving me crazy too. If Henry was averaging 5-7 yards a carry, give it to him all night long.
I think the fact that OSU completely shut down Melvin Gordon had Saban and Kiffin convinced that we wouldn't be able to keep a sustained run game and would have to have a balanced attack. Didn't work.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Kiffin curse. He fails everywhere he goes. No nc for bama while hes there.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Cranium said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!  I believe I tried to tell you that 6 weeks ago & I was told I didn't know football!!!!
> 
> Laughing all the way to the bank after watching the overrated SEC get exposed on their own network!!!!


The big 10 will dominate college football for decades.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

toyota4x4h said:


> Kiffin curse. He fails everywhere he goes. No nc for bama while hes there.



SEC ring.   Next best thing


----------



## mtr3333

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Possibility.
> 
> Next one will prob be like a replay of the Peach Bowl.
> 
> Beat down!



 It will be at least as bad the FSU beat down. Oregon has been ostracized far too long from the group they can dominate. They will make a statement win like the Gators did in the same year in two sports. I'm looking forward to it.

Ever since Woody Hayes choked the Clemson player, I never cared much for the organization.


----------



## RipperIII

rhbama3 said:


> It was driving me crazy too. If Henry was averaging 5-7 yards a carry, give it to him all night long.
> I think the fact that OSU completely shut down Melvin Gordon had Saban and Kiffin convinced that we wouldn't be able to keep a sustained run game and would have to have a balanced attack. Didn't work.



When BAMA ran left behind Robinson they totally collapsed the edge, but in crucial 3rd and short  situations they stacked the right and ran into the strength of OSU's D...with our worst two linemen???!! 
Even Yeldon between the tackles avg. just under 4ypc.
Yeldon being limited hurt BAMA a lot...abandoning the run baffled me.


----------



## Hardwoods

Fire Bobo...err, Richt...I mean Kiffen. Yeah, fire Kiffen.


----------



## king killer delete

Best team one . We will see next year. Roll Tide


----------



## riprap

RipperIII said:


> When BAMA ran left behind Robinson they totally collapsed the edge, but in crucial 3rd and short  situations they stacked the right and ran into the strength of OSU's D...with our worst two linemen???!!
> Even Yeldon between the tackles avg. just under 4ypc.
> Yeldon being limited hurt BAMA a lot...abandoning the run baffled me.



Should have grabbed bobo.


----------



## MudDucker

elfiii said:


> We still are. Just not this year.



I have given the devil his due, but these guys are getting delusional.  Right now Ohio State won its first Bowl Game against an SEC team in what ... 5 or 6 attempts.  I don't think that one win spells doom for the SEC's dominance long term.


----------



## Browning Slayer

MudDucker said:


> I have given the devil his due, but these guys are getting delusional.  Right now Ohio State won its first Bowl Game against an SEC team in what ... 5 or 6 attempts.  I don't think that one win spells doom for the SEC's dominance long term.



10 attempts...


----------



## bamaboy

The throw by Sims to DeAndrew White when Amari Cooper was wide open in the middle of the endzone, who called that? Stupidest mistake of the game?! DeAndrew had 3 players covering him!!!


----------



## AccUbonD

Watch the 4th quarter yesterday it was really the only quarter I was concerned with. With about 50sec remaining the red team run a crossing route and the player made several steps after catch. It was a bad camera angle but look like he caught the ball and it got knocked out, never reviewed or anything. Just thought it was odd play .


----------



## mguthrie

MudDucker said:


> I have given the devil his due, but these guys are getting delusional.  Right now Ohio State won its first Bowl Game against an SEC team in what ... 5 or 6 attempts.  I don't think that one win spells doom for the SEC's dominance long term.



The mighty sec west went 2and5 in bowl games THIS year. That's what the discussion is about. Ya'll keep living in the past BUCKS are lookin to the future


----------



## mguthrie

elfiii said:


> http://www.ncaa.com/history/football/fbs



Like I said. You keep living in the past. We are looking to the future


----------



## fish hawk

mguthrie said:


> The mighty sec west went 2and5 in bowl games THIS year. That's what the discussion is about. Ya'll keep living in the past BUCKS are lookin to the future



It was pretty embarrassing,for them....I cant believe Bama let Ohio St. whoop up on em like they did!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hehe


----------



## Twiggbuster

Woody Hayes is why I'm not a fan of OSU.
To this day.
Yes I live in the past ?


----------



## Throwback

Hey when is alabama playing again?

Oh yeah that's right NEXT FALL!



T


----------



## elfiii

mguthrie said:


> Like I said. You keep living in the past. We are looking to the future



It would be a mistake on your part to assume that light you are seeing is the one at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Marlin_444

king killer delete said:


> Best team one . We will see next year. Roll Tide



Yep, I hate it but Coach-Saban layed an egg... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## MudDucker

mguthrie said:


> The mighty sec west went 2and5 in bowl games THIS year. That's what the discussion is about. Ya'll keep living in the past BUCKS are lookin to the future



No, you living in delusional land and we live in facts.  FACT is this OSU's first win in many tries.  It was a solid win, but Bama didn't play a great game either.

Take your win and leave your delusions to your buds up at OSU.


----------



## brownceluse

Ttt


----------



## brownceluse

Bump


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Ttt



Bout time you came back!


----------



## brownceluse

Browning Slayer said:


> Bout time you came back!


----------



## Gaducker

mguthrie said:


> Like I said. You keep living in the past. We are looking to the future



I would be willing to bet Ohio States "FUTURE" will be contained to the 2014 season.  If you can call that a future then more power to ya and good luck with future ball play.


----------



## fish hawk

Coach Saban and his atrocious D blew it.....Roll Tide!!!


----------



## chainshaw

Gaducker said:


> I would be willing to bet Ohio States "FUTURE" will be contained to the 2014 season.  If you can call that a future then more power to ya and good luck with future ball play.



How much are you willing to bet? Cause that would be like taking candy from a baby.....you being the baby.


----------



## Madsnooker

MudDucker said:


> I have given the devil his due, but these guys are getting delusional.  Right now Ohio State won its first Bowl Game against an SEC team in what ... 5 or 6 attempts.  I don't think that one win spells doom for the SEC's dominance long term.



Actually, in the last 3 BOWL games against the SEC, OSU is 2-1. The 2 wins are also BCS games. So, the last 2 BCS games matching OSU up with an SEC team, OSU won!!! Yall say what you want but Arky was playing great, and many of you said by the end of the season, they were playing better than anyone in the sec and every SEC fan here said they would roll OSU. That didn't happen. 

So, I would say its time to move on from OSU's past bowl record as its means nothing moving forward.


----------



## Madsnooker

Gaducker said:


> I would be willing to bet Ohio States "FUTURE" will be contained to the 2014 season.  If you can call that a future then more power to ya and good luck with future ball play.



 I find it hard to believe your serious, but than again, nevermind.


----------



## elfiii

Madsnooker said:


> So, I would say its time to move on from OSU's past bowl record as its means nothing moving forward.



True. OSU is on a roll this year. Whether or not that develops into a trend remains to be seen.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Why are yall saying osu wont have anything after this year? Theyve only lost 2 game since Meyer got there correct? Its year 3 correct? So I dont see where yall are getting they wont sustain these wins? Yall are some funny folks its like yall look at the facts and stuff when talking about uga/bama or sec as a conference but yall fail to see other teams as "good". Clearly this year the sec isnt that good. And thats non conference bias talk there for yall.


----------



## Madsnooker

elfiii said:


> True. OSU is on a roll this year. Whether or not that develops into a trend remains to be seen.



Well, I would say based on what Meyer has done in 3 years, my uneducated guess is, he continues improving this team?


----------



## elfiii

Madsnooker said:


> Well, I would say based on what Meyer has done in 3 years, my uneducated guess is, he continues improving this team?



So will other coaches.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Madsnooker said:


> So, I would say its time to move on from OSU's past bowl record as its means nothing moving forward.



Oh no it's not! OSU beat Arkansas cause they cheated to do it! 

I'm not a Bama guy so I can bring it up without you throwing that loss at me! 

And UGA is undefeated against your beloved Buckeyes!


----------



## Madsnooker

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh no it's not! OSU beat Arkansas cause they cheated to do it!
> 
> I'm not a Bama guy so I can bring it up without you throwing that loss at me!
> 
> And UGA is undefeated against your beloved Buckeyes!



Cheating had nothing to do with that win. Selling trinkets and such had no bearing on any touchdowns scored!!!

Now, as far as UGA, how is their record against Meyer?

Actually, I think a home and home with UGA would be awesome. Imagine a night game in the Shoe in late October.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Madsnooker said:


> Cheating had nothing to do with that win. Selling trinkets and such had no bearing on any touchdowns scored!!!
> 
> Now, as far as UGA, how is their record against Meyer?
> 
> Actually, I think a home and home with UGA would be awesome. Imagine a night game in the Shoe in late October.



Tell that to AJ Green and Todd Gurley. And when we found out we benched them. OSU didn't!

UGA has never played Meyer. We played Florida.. DUH!

And I would like to see that happen better than playing Notre Dame which we just agreed too..


----------



## Gaducker

chainshaw said:


> How much are you willing to bet? Cause that would be like taking candy from a baby.....you being the baby.



What are you saying?  They are gona go all the way this season and be NC and then you think There gona do it again next season?


Actually I should have said there future is limited to the week before the nc game.   You think there gona beat the ducks?   You takin Ohio in that game?


----------



## Madsnooker

Browning Slayer said:


> Tell that to AJ Green and Todd Gurley. And when we found out we benched them. OSU didn't!
> 
> UGA has never played Meyer. We played Florida.. DUH!
> 
> And I would like to see that happen better than playing Notre Dame which we just agreed too..



Actually, OSU did and appealed for them to play. NCAA ruled they would have a 5 game suspension but it wouldn't start until the following year and they were eligible to play in the sugar bowl. 

Yes, but Meyer is OSU's coach now and he owns UGA!!! So by default, OSU owns UGA! At least that's my twisted logic so I can argue with you!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Madsnooker said:


> Yes, but Meyer is OSU's coach now and he owns UGA!!! So by default, OSU owns UGA! At least that's my twisted logic so I can argue with you!





That twisted logic is starting to sound like JJ's or ODR's..


----------



## mguthrie

Gaducker said:


> What are you saying?  They are gona go all the way this season and be NC and then you think There gona do it again next season?
> 
> 
> Actually I should have said there future is limited to the week before the nc game.   You think there gona beat the ducks?   You takin Ohio in that game?



What gives you the idea they won't be better next year? They are starting a bunch of fresh. and sophomores. This year wasn't supposed to happen till next season. College football is in for a rude awakening. OSU is going to be very good for a very long time under coach UM. And yes I'm taking Ohio in that game


----------



## mguthrie

Oh yea. Not to mention they have a QB controversy for the ages


----------



## mguthrie

Gaducker said:


> I would be willing to bet Ohio States "FUTURE" will be contained to the 2014 season.  If you can call that a future then more power to ya and good luck with future ball play.



Refer to post #389


----------

